# jackfishs swollen chin



## jackfish (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi..i am new to this forum, but i love all of the information that i have been able to find to help me to become a good mom to my betta, jackfish. i bought him approx ten months ago from a local petstore(dont know if its okay to name names). i am embarrassed to admit that most of what i have learned about my beloved jackfish is from this forum-i realize now i should have studied more before i bought him. anyway, i am writing because it seems i am doing everything i can for jackfish, but that i am always battling some issue or another. i feel terrible. he has actually been a pretty active and healthy betta, but today i noticed in the area behind his would be chin, is all swollen-huge- and i realize again, that i have so much to learn in taking good care of him. most laugh at me and say that he is just a fish, but i am absolutely and totally loving my first betta, and would just hate it if anything happens to him. What am i doing wrong? he is in a three gallon tank by himself. hes red white and blue. i do a 50-75% water change, every two weeks, and about a 25 percent on the in between week. i use water conditioner every time, and i have battled dark brown and black algae more than i would like to admit. i keep his light on only eight hours daily now, and he has a heater too. he eats pellets..every morning i give him four or so. hes the cutest and most lovable fish i have ever had, and need and appreciate any help or advice..as i would do anything to keep him happy and healthy. i swear, he greets me everytime i go up to the tank and shimmies around.its the cutest thing ever. anyway..i am very concerned that he is so bloated-i guess the gills? where his chin would be, if he had one. thanks so much...jackfishs mom


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

What brand of pellets are they? It sounds like he's bloated from being constipated. 4 pellets a day doesn't sound like too much but I know a few people here who had this problem with Wardley betta pellets. 

If it IS constipation, you could try fasting him for a few days to see if his bloating goes down. Also, you could buy frozen daphnia and feed it to him. It relieves constipation. You'd find it in the freezer in just about any fish store.

It's good to get into the practice of fasting them one day a week to help their digestion. I do it for my guys. They don't like it, hehe, but I do it anyway. Also, you could presoak his pellets if it seems to be a persistant problem for him. Just scoop out some of his water and soak the pellets in it before feeding.

Here's an image of a (really) bloated betta:


----------



## jackfish (Oct 28, 2009)

oh my gosh..thank you so much for your quick reply. that is EXACTLY what jackfish looks like right now. i saw that picture and was so happy..sounds like a pretty easy fix. i will presoak pellets and look for daphnia-and fast him for one day per week. i know he will not like this, because if i even go near his tank he greets me and goes to top, waiting for food..but anything to help. im soooo glad its nothing serious. thank you so very much. what is an oto? i battle the brown algae all the time and would like to get that cleared up if i can. i had a cory dora(?) but she died--so did the placoshtamus(the really tiny ones)..thank you so much for your help


----------



## jackfish (Oct 28, 2009)

oh..and they are top fin pellets for bettas..jackfishs mom


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it possible that someone else might be taking the liberty to feed your betta when you aren't looking?


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Awa was bloated too a couple weeks back...I had to literally fast him for about 7 days until he was active again, then he finally went to the bathroom on the 8 day or so. i only give him 2-3 pellets in the morning because hes a freaking pig and like to pick at the loaches shrimp pellet too


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Otos are a sort of algae eater. Here's a wiki! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otocinclus

They have no off switch for their tummies and they DO know how to beg. You have to harden your heart. 

I hadn't thought that someone might be feeding him other then you. That's a good question.


----------



## jackfish (Oct 28, 2009)

hmmm..came home today and read your replies..thank you for suggestions and comfort. this WILL resolve on its own, right? jackfish is definetely not himself today-skiddish..darting around...then nothing..no movement. i have not found daphnia yet..is this how they act when bloated/constipated? he looks as though he could burst. hes bigger than the super bloated one you(vaygirl) sent yesterday..poor bebe..thanks for everything..i have high hopes..


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you just have to wait him out. If he's that bloated then he shouldn't have anything at all. Like Mitsufishi said, it sometimes takes a while for them to finally poo. He's probably uncomfortable. I would be! LOL! Just keep his water clean and wait him out.


----------



## jackfish (Oct 28, 2009)

tick tock..tick tock...i feel so helpless..he looks as tho he could burst.


----------

